# termination during probation



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

hi,

I was on probation and my unlimited contract was terminated recently with no valid work reasons, I had frequent one-to-one conversations with manager but he never mentioned anything about my performance.

The company also did not give me anything in writing that my contract has been terminated, and I always felt that the manager was cynical and scared about his position.

The company has also deducted visa fess, flights etc from the final payment.

I have now filed a case with the DCCA as I think the whole process is a BIG SCAM!

If they wanted to terminate at least give it in writing and state the reasons!!

While my case is with DCCA, will I get a ban? & what are my rights here???

-Leviathan Awakes


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Couple of questions which might help you with better answers from the forum members. 

How long was the probation (and how long into your probation were you sacked), What was your job? Was your company Western or Local.

Maybe salary, if its Freezone or not. 

I don't think you'll face a ban btw.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And while they must notify you in writing or email, they do not have to give any reason at all. 

This isn't Europe where it's difficult to cleanly get shot of even the most incompetent person.


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> Couple of questions which might help you with better answers from the forum members.
> 
> How long was the probation (and how long into your probation were you sacked), What was your job? Was your company Western or Local.
> 
> ...


My probation was for three months, I completed only one month, I was working really good and did quite a lot of things actually, however this manager tried to slow me down and was later disrespecting me... The company is local i think, but all the guys including CEO are expats.....

Its in freezone....,


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Blimey 1 month in, something went drastically wrong there - but don't take it personally. 

I am not Dubai (abu) based, but I believe Freezone in Dubai means you can move from company to company without any issue. I am happy to be told other wise.


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> Blimey 1 month in, something went drastically wrong there - but don't take it personally.
> 
> I am not Dubai (abu) based, but I believe Freezone in Dubai means you can move from company to company without any issue. I am happy to be told other wise.


YUP, not only that, the HR were very scared that I would seek lawyers, since the my visa was under process and after visa cancellation when I went to collect my passport, I asked for a copy of Emirates ID, the HR lady got shocked and tried to snatch the passport from me, and said that I need to sign the final settlement before I can get the Emirates ID. Now I needed the emirates ID, to give it the DCCA, so i fake signed the settlement.......

I have now realized how uncivilized these creatures are and can go any length to save their jobs!

My case is with DCCA now, lets see what happens! I mean what an experience...!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

leviathan_awakes said:


> YUP, not only that, the HR were very scared that I would seek lawyers,


Only if they were about five years old.

Any HR person would know you have no right to compensation whatsoever so I seriously doubt they were worried about anything other than what to have for lunch.

rather than worrying about what they might think or do, you should really be worrying about why you were terminated during probation. Its always possible that the need for your role went away during your probation period, but its more likely that something failed on clearance, background checking or references.

Are you 100% sure that your Cv and background don;t contain any 'creative ambiguities' ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Loads of people don't pass probation for various reasons, some unfathomable.

The employer doesn't have to give you reasons in writing but they do have to terminate your contract in writing. I'm also fairly sure that it's illegal to deduct for visa fees, flights etc.

Finally, do not sign anything until you have received payments due to you and certainly don't fall for "you have to sign this before we can release your cheque"

You won't receive a ban.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

What's a fake sign? Am I missing something? Is fraud a way to start a case?


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

mariot said:


> What's a fake sign? Am I missing something? Is fraud a way to start a case?


I signed as "I dont agree to this document"


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Only if they were about five years old.
> 
> Any HR person would know you have no right to compensation whatsoever so I seriously doubt they were worried about anything other than what to have for lunch.
> 
> ...


They should have asked for references and done background checks before I landed here if there was a case related to "creative ambuiguty" on top I even passed their psychology test.....


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

psychology test..... What company does that?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Psychometric testing - quite a lot of companies do that. Personally I think it's flawed, as people know 'how' to answer, but it's still a key part of a lot of recruitment processes.....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dogmeat said:


> psychology test..... What company does that?


Ones who to like to employ from a larger pool than alcoholics who never graduated past on the tools back home.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

leviathan_awakes said:


> They should have asked for references and done background checks before I landed here if there was a case related to "creative ambuiguty" on top I even passed their psychology test.....


Or you could have told the truth ? Big mistake assuming that the CV was accurate eh ? Yeah, that's the complete fault of the employer.

Creative ambiguity is nothing to do with psyc tests. It's to do with your CV being a load of BS and such a quick termination suggests the claim of having a degree, being a senior manager and being responsible for xyz, have turned out to be untrue (or at least one of them).


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Ones who to like to employ from a larger pool than alcoholics who never graduated past on the tools back home.


For my visa, I need to supply accreditation of my degree - I thought this was the norm for all? My company also wanted copies of all my charterships that I claimed in my CV. (I didn't lie i had them)

Another note, as someone who has completed university, its all a massive con. It was easier than GSCEs and A Levels. Some of the best people I've worked with have no degrees (and are ashamed of such), having a degree doesn't make you automatically good at your job. 

A degree in life, or a degree of experience can be more valuable than a degree in business studies. 

Out of curiosity (and non confrontational )Mr Rossi, what is your job? What degree and university did you go to?


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or you could have told the truth ? Big mistake assuming that the CV was accurate eh ? Yeah, that's the complete fault of the employer.
> 
> Creative ambiguity is nothing to do with psyc tests. It's to do with your CV being a load of BS and such a quick termination suggests the claim of having a degree, being a senior manager and being responsible for xyz, have turned out to be untrue (or at least one of them).


FYI I didn't read into his post that he lied in his CV. 

But a company not to get reference checks is very strange.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

A lot of assumptions on this thread. People need to get over their hangups about "alcoholics". Psychometric testing is overrated. How about having interviewers that are good at what they're doing? With the right set of questions, observations and fine combing the CV one should be able to select the right candidates. And let's not slander people without degrees. There are plenty of jobs that one can do perfectly well without having a degree (there are obviously plenty of exemptions too). In some industries the degree is based on a lot of outdated information.
I value experience and intelligence. 

What is wrong though is the unnecessary boasting on the CV. People who do that get caught out quickly and there are consequences. 

OP- I don't think you can do anything about the dismissal during probation. Something clearly went wrong. Perhaps they realised that you weren't the right candidate after all. IF you boasted on your CV you should have seen it coming. It seems to be the case of just sucking it up. You do need to get your one month's salary though, without any deductions.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/legalview/legal-view-employees-need-not-pay-visa-costs


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Oooooh touchy, just a bit of bantz. Some people need to let go of *their* hang ups and chips on the shoulder.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

QOFE said:


> A lot of assumptions on this thread.


Aren't there?



QOFE said:


> IF you boasted on your CV you should have seen it coming.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Oooooh touchy, just a bit of bantz. Some people need to let go of *their* hang ups and chips on the shoulder.


You're a recruiter aren't you - I think i know you!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dogmeat said:


> You're a recruiter aren't you - I think i know you!


Yes and probably. The next time you see me, punch me as hard as you can in the face, immediately and without warning.


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or you could have told the truth ? Big mistake assuming that the CV was accurate eh ? Yeah, that's the complete fault of the employer.
> 
> Creative ambiguity is nothing to do with psyc tests. It's to do with your CV being a load of BS and such a quick termination suggests the claim of having a degree, being a senior manager and being responsible for xyz, have turned out to be untrue (or at least one of them).


I have been truthful, i dont need to put BS on CV


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Yes and probably. The next time you see me, punch me as hard as you can in the face, immediately and without warning.


Will do - would only improve your face! How's the fly fishing going?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

LOLZ. Mr Rossi, the recruiter...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am confused on the Emirates ID bit. You said your visa was processing; you don't get the ID until after the visa is processed.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Ones who to like to employ from a larger pool than alcoholics who never graduated past on the tools back home.


I've read this sentence 4 times and it still doesn't make sense?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I've read this sentence 4 times and it still doesn't make sense?


Isn't someone who is/was 'on the tools' an apprentice? Like when people used to do 'indentures' at engineering companies? You know, learning on the job, etc? I've not scrolled back but I'm guessing the first bit is directed at someone specific?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tackledummy said:


> Psychometric testing - quite a lot of companies do that. Personally I think it's flawed, as people know 'how' to answer, but it's still a key part of a lot of recruitment processes.....


Most large organisations do psychometric testing. It IS flawed, as basically it's the same 10 questions asked in different ways - I've got that thing down to a T and it's easy to just give them the answers they want. Very flawed system indeed.

To OP - they should have given you a letter stating they were terminating you. But because it's probation they don't have to give you a reason at all - that's what probation is for, employer or employee can choose to end the contract.

Sadly I don't think you'll get far filing a case, the MAXIMUM compensation is 3 months salary - so is it worth all the fees you're going to have to fork out to file a case?

The company keep your Emirates ID, but they MUST give you a copy, so you can complete other things.


----------



## leviathan_awakes (Dec 21, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Most large organisations do psychometric testing. It IS flawed, as basically it's the same 10 questions asked in different ways - I've got that thing down to a T and it's easy to just give them the answers they want. Very flawed system indeed.
> 
> To OP - they should have given you a letter stating they were terminating you. But because it's probation they don't have to give you a reason at all - that's what probation is for, employer or employee can choose to end the contract.
> 
> ...


Exactly, they did give me a copy of Emirates ID, but only after stating that I have to agree to the final settelment....the case is now with DCCA , hopefully there should be some justice against these time wasting idiots....


----------

